# Life is good to me now



## Northenguy (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi all!
Im new here live in norway and have been reading a few hundred threds/ posts. And i feel some things have come to my atention, so i desided to register and maybe i could come with some points.
About me! Been married once now in my second ltr,and loving it
Eaven asked her to marry me,and i'll be 60 soon
Don't know what more to write but if there ar an questions please ask!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Northenguy.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!!!


----------



## Northenguy (Jun 18, 2019)

Tankk u all
Nice to get started. Been wanting to for a long time.


----------

